# Hello from Calgary's Protospace



## proto1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Recently we were looking for metal working equipment and noticed the link to this forum/group so we thought we'd introduce ourselves.

Who:

We are Calgary's largest maker space, a rather unique mix of artists, geeks, computer types, and professional trades/technologists and engineers.

We operate a 5000 sq ft facility located in Calgary NE near 32av and 12st.

What sets us apart from most maker spaces is our metal workshop.  We recently added a 48" bridgeport equiv. manual mill and a 16 x 60" metal lathe both of these came out of a working commercial machine shop. This is in addition to our CNC mill, cut off saw and welding setup.
Over this year we have plans to add a CNC plasma table and upgrade our CNC mill. 

In addition to the metal shop we also have:

A decent wood shop with plans to add a CNC router.
A reasonable equipped electronics shop.
Laser cutter/etcher with a 48 x48 table
A 3D printer room
A small foundry


As a non-profit group we are 150 members strong and growing. Every Tuesday evening we have an open house and everyone is invited to drop by and see what we have to offer. 

http://protospace.ca/

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Janger (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey Protospace. We toured your place a while back, five or six of us, Kyle showed us around. Good to hear you've got some new metal gear up there. Still have the Torch? Re reading I see you mention CNC mill, I assume that must be the one. Post some pictures!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Protospace, Glad to have you on board.

Your team actually got us started into the maker fair this year too.

Pictures!


----------



## proto1 (Jan 10, 2016)

We've been busy getting the machine tools cleaned, maintained and powered up. Both the mill and lathe are under power, the lathe is 99% ready to go. The mill is not far behind. 

I'll try and take some pictures tonight.


----------

